# ERROR: smbfs filesystem not supported by the kernel

## maxthree

Hi all, 

I run a gentoo box with kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r9. 

I get everything up and running xcept Samba. 

emerged it. No probs. configged it. No probs. added it to init.d started without probs. 

Problem is as follows : 

from my WINDOWS BOX, I can access my Gentoo shares just fine. 

From my GENTOO box, I cannot get SMBMOUNT to work

OBITWO modules # smbmount //obiwan/downloadz /mnt/downloadz -o username=maxine,password=hithere

ERROR: smbfs filesystem not supported by the kernel

Please refer to the smbmnt( :Cool:  manual page

smbmnt failed: 255

I emerged Sama as a module. If I try to modprobe it, I get following error : 

OBITWO modules # modprobe smbfs

FATAL: Error inserting smbfs (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/smbfs/smbfs.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

OBITWO modules #

Then; when I look at dmesg, it says : 

smbfs: Unknown symbol module_refcount

smbfs: Unknown symbol module_refcount

smbfs: Unknown symbol module_refcount

smbfs: Unknown symbol module_refcount

smbfs: Unknown symbol module_refcount

smbfs: Unknown symbol module_refcount

in my make_menuconfig, I think correct options are marked with M

        Network File Systems  --->    

 <*> NFS file system support                                                                                │ │

  │ │        [ ]   Provide NFSv3 client support                                                                         │ │

  │ │        [ ]   Provide NFSv4 client support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                          │ │

  │ │        [ ]   Allow direct I/O on NFS files (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                         │ │

  │ │        <*> NFS server support                                                                                     │ │

  │ │        [ ]   Provide NFSv3 server support                                                                         │ │

  │ │        [*]   Provide NFS server over TCP support                                                                  │ │

  │ │        < > Secure RPC: Kerberos V mechanism (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                        │ │

  │ │        < > Secure RPC: SPKM3 mechanism (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                             │ │

  │ │        <M> SMB file system support (to mount Windows shares etc.)                                                 │ │

  │ │        [ ]   Use a default NLS                                                                                    │ │

  │ │        < > CIFS support (advanced network filesystem for Samba, Window and other CIFS compliant servers)          │ │

  │ │        < > NCP file system support (to mount NetWare volumes)                                                     │ │

  │ │        < > Coda file system support (advanced network fs)                                                         │ │

  │ │        < > Andrew File System support (AFS) (Experimental)       

I'm lost here ... can anybody help me out ? 

fyi, i have samba working correctly with a r8 kernel (using Genkernel)

----------

## virtual

Hi,

 <*> NFS file system support

  [*]   Provide NFSv3 client support

  [ ]   Provide NFSv4 client support (EXPERIMENTAL)

  [ ]   Allow direct I/O on NFS files (EXPERIMENTAL)

  <*> NFS server support

  [*]   Provide NFSv3 server support

  [ ]     Provide NFSv4 server support (EXPERIMENTAL)

  [*]   Provide NFS server over TCP support

  < > Secure RPC: Kerberos V mechanism (EXPERIMENTAL)

  < > Secure RPC: SPKM3 mechanism (EXPERIMENTAL)

  < > SMB file system support (to mount Windows shares etc.) <-------------Look here

  < > CIFS support (advanced network filesystem for Samba, Window and other CIFS compliant servers)

  < > NCP file system support (to mount NetWare volumes)

  < > Coda file system support (advanced network fs)

  < > Andrew File System support (AFS) (Experimental)

 :Embarassed:   Sorry I was sleeping  :Embarassed: 

----------

## maxthree

 *Quote:*   

> < > SMB file system support (to mount Windows shares etc.) <-------------Look here 

 

As yoo can see in the info I pasted in my original post, I have SMB file system support compiled as a module. 

I also tried compiling it directly into the kernel.  Same result.

----------

## maxthree

okay, 

meantime, I emerged a later version of samnba and compiled NTFS support in my kernel. 

Still the same prob. 

Can anybody help ?

----------

## maxthree

********** BUMP  **************

----------

## suicidal_orange_II

Not really an answer, but you could try the CIFS module instead, should work with win 2000 or xp

Hope this helps   :Smile: 

----------

## maxthree

tks suicidal_orange_II

I kinda got it working now ... 

I needed to compile CIFS as a module, and now , I can mount my window shares .

OBITWO root # mount.cifs //obiwan/MP3 /mnt/MP3 -o username=dummy works like a charm

Still dont understand why smbmount does not work though

----------

